

Show HN: An Intelligent Planner That Adapts to How You Work - tolarewaju3

I have FINALLY learned how to manage time. I know procrastination is still a huge problem at my school. Every morning I can still find people just coming home from pulling all nighters. I&#x27;m  working to compile best known solutions into a smart planner. Other solutions focus more on showing what to do that helping you get stuff done. Here&#x27;s what it does:<p>Helps yoy break your work down into smaller pieces (30minutes -&gt; 1.5hrs, our attention spans are short)<p>Helps you estimate how long work will take (based on your past personal history)<p>Adapts to your working habits (&quot;John really gets a lot of work done at 11pm on Sundays, let&#x27;s ask him to schedule a short task then to save him time later&quot;)<p>Show you how much free time you have and how you can get more<p>Help you eliminate distractions<p>Syncs with Google Calendar, Evernote and Dropbox (Coming later)<p>…and more<p>We&#x27;re currently here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.peersapp.com<p>I&#x27;m looking for feedback on whether these strategies have worked for people. Also, what would your biggest reservation in using this?
======
zzzzz_
Sorry mate, what exactly do you want me to review here for you? A gradient
shaded progress bar + registration for your newsletter?

~~~
tolarewaju3
Yeah sorry. I guess I should have been more specific. Mostly I'm looking for
feedback on how people have successfully managed their time. And if the above
strategies (breaking work down etc) have worked for them..

------
vsergiu
your idea is great :) i would really want 2 see such an app :) I was thinking
of doing something similar some time ago, but did not have the time

~~~
tolarewaju3
Can you help me beta test this? I'd absolutely love your feedback along the
way. I'm at tolarewaju3@gmail.com

~~~
xecutioner
I can help with beta testing your app. kapilnakhwa@gmail.com

